

Ask HN: Why isn't there a dedicated Hacker News IRC channel? - aviraldg

There is #startups @ freenode, but HN isn't just about startups.
======
GiraffeNecktie
Who has the time? What would be the point?

------
angryasian
theres probably another irc channel for whatever you want to talk about

